# Australia field pics: Arachnids



## Jmugleston (Jun 9, 2013)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Philth (Jun 11, 2013)

Very cool, its so weird to see a tarantula on loose sand like the 2 pictured above.  Thanks for sharing man, really nice stuff.

Later, Tom


----------



## josh_r (Jun 14, 2013)

Philth said:


> Very cool, its so weird to see a tarantula on loose sand like the 2 pictured above.  Thanks for sharing man, really nice stuff.
> 
> Later, Tom


Really? I suppose if you think about it, it would be strange to think that a large spider could burrow in loose sandy soils, but I used to find T's in more loose sand often in southwest and western Arizona. My experience with Australian tarantulas was similar. I was finding many T's in very loose sandy soils in Northern Queensland. And it is actually surprising how solid these sandy soils can become in nature.

Nice pics by the way. What part of Aus did you go to? I spent 10 months in Queensland, mostly around Brisbane. Did you see the bull ants there? Biggest ants I have ever seen!


----------

